# Draft and Mooring Depth



## Seaside117 (May 29, 2015)

I have access to a shallow area for mooring a prospective boat. I went out between low & high tide, and measured off my kayak - I have between 36"-42" depending on how far I out want to go. My immediate neighbors are a couple of sailing dinghys in close and a Compac Legacy further out. I'm looking for a shoal draft keel, and wonder if I should eliminate anything with more than a 2-foot draft. Can anyone tell me if is there a rule of thumb for this?
P.s. My mooring is free!


----------



## Ho Rison (Oct 25, 2011)

There's more to it than that. You need to figure out the effect of the lowest tide, both on the depth of water at your proposed mooring and the minimum depth available from your mooring to wherever you want to go in the boat. Get a copy of the local tide tables which will give you a lot of useful information you can use to work that out. 

Many boats are moored in places where the tidal range prevents them being moved at low water. When the location is sheltered enough for the water to remain calm all the time, it is not unusual for moored boats to dry out without damage on sand, mud etc. Shallow moorings on sand can be less secure from wandering thieves so make sure all your gear is secure.

Good luck and fair winds.


----------

